# FAREWELL Friends!



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

:cheers:
Well I am all packed up and ready to leave for Tucson. I hit the road early tomorrow morning after me and my wife have breakfast. I am driving halfway and then stopping for the night in Ft Stockton, then drive on into Tucson on Saturday. My first day at the new job is Monday so I don't have a lot of time to spare. After being unemployed so long, that sounds like a good thing to me.

I am about to unplug and pack up my computer to take with me so it may be awhile before I get things setup again but as soon as I can I will get back on the forum and give you an update on the new chapter of my life that is about to unfold. It has been a fun 4 years here in Houston. Not all of it but most of it. I have enjoyed being a part of this forum and meeting all of the great people on it that I have met either in person or through the postings. I will remain a member but just a long distance one. Not as far away as Karen but still displaced. I will post some desert landscapes soon I am sure. The monsoon season is about to start out there so that may have some impact on what I shoot. We shall see. I know at first I will be very busy with the new job and new living arrangements so there really may not be much photo time in the beginning. I will check in from time to time though to see how things are going down here.

It has been fun and it will continue. Everyone take it easy, be happy and thankful for what you have, and keep taking pictures to record everything that you see. I will be back soon.
James Newman


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Good luck man and be careful on the drive.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Best of luck to you.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Good Luck James to you and your family,catch us when you can. 

dick


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Best wishes for a safe trip and a new career.


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Good luck and have a safe trip. Maybe someday we can meet up in Tucson. My parents are moving to New Mexico next year so I will visit the area quite often. Congrats on your new job.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Good luck! I'm envious..
Our last trip through Fort Stockton we had a beautiful sunrise!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Good luck, James. I'm really glad I got to meet you and shoot the bull...and birds! 
Mike


----------



## Catfish48 (Aug 21, 2007)

*Gotta have more cowbell!!!*

I wish you well on your new adventure...Before you go, I need more Cowbell!!!! 
Catfish 48


----------



## ToolMan (May 31, 2004)

Enjoy this new chapter in your life, and God Speed.

ToolMan


----------



## TexasCityDave (Mar 11, 2005)

Good luck and wish you and your family the best. TCDave


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Have a great trip. I'll look you up when I'm out there.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Good luck buddy, enjoyed walking the trails with ya. Looking forward to some landscapes from ya. Tuson is a beautiful town I am sure you will enjoy it.
Halfway to Tuson and your not even out of Texas...that has always just amazed me.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I'm looking forward to having a Tucson branch office for the photo forums. Lots of great scenery out that way.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I am at the Hampton Inn in Ft Stockton after making the first leg with no issues other than rain and almost running out of gas. There is a whole lot of nothing out this way, especially gas stations. Hopefully I will see a nice sunrise tomorrow. My little netbook is coming in very handy on these trips I have taken lately. I am glad I got it. Here is another impromptu self portrait from my room. I am tired and going to hit the sack here very shortly. Take care. I shall return.
James


----------

